# Re-insertion of PEG button - CPT?



## jbtrueba (Feb 2, 2009)

A patient was brought into the ER for only re-insertion of a PEG button.  Is there a CPT code for this?


----------



## elenax (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't work for an ER department but If the reinsertion was done using an endoscopy I would go with the 43246 and V55.1; if not then I would use an unlisted code with the V55.1.

Just my opinion...any other feedback!!


----------



## jbtrueba (Feb 3, 2009)

No, endoscopy was not used.  The doctor simply states that he re-inserted the button.


----------



## rcclary (Feb 16, 2009)

Could you use 49452 with a dx of V55.4?


----------

